# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  African Dwarf Frog Help!

## emmaleigh

My tank has been set up (and cycled!) for about 3 months now.  It is a 7 gallon tank, with a filter, as well as live plants, and holds 4 African Dwarf Frogs.

My nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia levels were at 0 - .25 ppm for the past 2 months, but within the last 5 days I've seen some very odd spikes.  One morning I checked the levels and both my nitrate and nitrite levels were incredibly unsafe (nitrate - 160 ppm / nitrite - 10 ppm).  I immediately added the recommended dose of Nitraban to my tank and performed a 15-20% water change with de-chlorinated water (48 hours of sitting out plus ammo-lock).  Within a few hours the nitrate and nitrite levels seemed safe, but I began de-chlorinating another bucket of water intending to do water changes every day to every other day until I was sure that my tank was safe for my frogs.

The next morning I noticed all of my frogs gasping for air from the top of the tank.  I immediately tested nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, pH, GH, and KH.  My nitrate and nitrite had dropped back to nearly 0 ppm, while my ammonia levels had spiked up to nearly 8 ppm!!  Also the normal GH and KH of my tank water are both about 150 ppm, and the KH had dropped to 40 ppm.  My pH also dropped from about 7.2 to 6.2, which I assume has something to do with the ammonia present.  I tested my "water change" water to see if it was ready for a change, it was, and I performed an emergency water change of about 40% as well as adding a recommended dose of ammo-lock to the tank.  The next day my levels of nitrate, nitrite, as well as ammonia read nearly 0 ppm.  The KH and pH however remained extremely low, and I can still see my frogs gasping for air and swimming near the top of the tank.  I have been performing water changes EVERY day since then of about 20%, and still no change in their behavior.  I really want to save my little frogs, anyone have any ideas as to what may be causing their behavior to seem so stressful??

----------


## Alpha Pro Breeders

Keep doing daily water changes of 25% for the next week. Test the water coming out of your tap,(especially for ammonia) sometimes cities start adding things to the water supply that just mess everything up. Those 4 frogs will eat very little food, watch the amount your feeding.

Alpha Pro Breeders

----------


## emmaleigh

thank you so much!  I'll continue with the water changes, and I've also cut feeding time to once per night.

thanks again for reading that super long post!

-Emma

----------


## Alpha Pro Breeders

> thank you so much!  I'll continue with the water changes, and I've also cut feeding time to once per night.
> 
> thanks again for reading that super long post!
> 
> -Emma


  Your quite welcome. I would probbly feed every other day until your water is back to normal.

www.alphaprobreeders.com

----------


## emmaleigh

will do.  thank you.

-Emma

----------


## Amphibians

7 gallons for 4 African dwarfs seems a little cramped

----------


## emmaleigh

they were absolutely tiny at first, and still pretty small.._maybe_ 1" each.  but I have been thinking of buying them a larger tank- just searching for the perfect one.  thanks.

----------


## Amphibians

Ok thats good, you plan on keeping them together when their full grown?

----------


## emmaleigh

my dear frogs have actually passed away.  I determined that one of my live plants died, probably a while ago  :Frown: , and I think that may have been a factor in the water quality.  I am starting over now, and I am going to wait 2 months with a freshly cycled tank before adding any frogs or fish of any kind.    I also removed all of the plants but one and bought a new brand of plant food/nutrients that will hopefully keep the live plant in my tank thriving.

This time around I intend to buy only two African Dwarfs so that I will be able to keep them in this tank without having to remove them to a larger tank as they grow.  Thank you again for all your help.

Does anyone have any recommendations on starting this tank over?  Should I take the entire tank apart and clean it and ENTIRELY in order to start from scratch?  Or should I just continue changing 30% water daily and cleaning gravel/tank walls/filter when needed?  (which is what I am doing now) Will the ammonia from the dead frogs and plants cause this tank to be contaminated forever?  I know I sound like such a noob, but I have been researching these particular frogs for MONTHS now....as well as researching how to maintain a proper aquarium... but unfortunately, at the end of the day no matter how much I read I have realized that only practice makes perfect.  I could really use any tips that someone with more experience is willing to give.  Thank you!!!!!

-- Emma

----------


## Kurt

Bacteria will eventually break down amonia. So no worries there.

----------


## Roman

I dont understand what you mean. I have 4 giant baby's together in a 30 breeder, all about 6 weeks old and, doing great... I know they wont aways be like that once the males start becoming dominant. Is this wrong? I dont want them to be hurt in anyway...

----------

